# Were you called the teacher's pet?



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

The teachers used to call me that, I didn't realize back then that it would make other students jealous or make them hate on me. But the worst of all is the professors in college used to do it too, I remember it happened in 2015 in math class. Why are they so retarded? Why do they have to pick on me just because I was mute? I didn't talk at all that's why. In school the teachers always order the students around to "be quiet" during lectures even in primary and secondary school. But teacher's pet? Why!!!??? It even happened in the school bus in high school. The lady bus driver took a liking to me because I didn't make a peep, she even said I don't act like the rest of those nincompoops on her bus!

Maybe we should take it as a compliment that the teachers saw something special in us.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I mean not that I know of, students wouldn't call that to my face, but yeah I've definitely had teachers suggest I was the teacher's pet back in elementary & middle school lol. I had one teacher say to the class "Why can't you guys be more like Amber????" (Because while the whole class was talking, I was the only quiet one). Lol yeah it was a nice compliment and I mainly took it well but it was ever so slightly embarrassing XD

EDIT: Actually the more I think about it, I may have literally been called "teacher's pet" a few times.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A few times


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Looking back teachers do this almost out of pitty lol. I don't remember ever seeing a "cool" or popular kid being the teachers pet it's usually the weird or lonely kids that get this special treatment. But to answer your question I was definitely a teachers pet growing up.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Nope, I was quite the **** in some classes. Depends though on the teacher, some of them terrified me (the ones where they would randomly ask students stuff). I remember a guy at university would make people do stuff on the board constantly and was really aggressively negative, I only went to one of his lectures.


----------



## Candied Peanuts (Oct 23, 2017)

It was implicit, but deep down I knew I was.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Depending on the point you pick from my life, I was both the troublemaker and the good kid.

I prefer being the good kid, though


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I mean I was pretty quiet and was far from rowdy but I was never one to kiss the teacher's butt. In elementary school, I frustrated some of my teachers with my refusal to participate. Like I would never raise my hand to answer a question. I refused to engage in spelling bees. Refused to go out and play with the other kids during recess. I preferred to just stay inside the classroom. 

The main thing they hated was that if I didn't understand my classwork/homework, I would not ask for help. If I didn't understand, I would just shove my homework into my desk out of frustration and forget about it. I also had (still sort of have) messy handwriting. Never really cared to improve it either.


----------



## nerdshade (Dec 12, 2017)

I wish I was teachers pet. I was bullied by my fellow students and also by my teachers. I actually went to my teacher once about bullying and she told me to stop being a baby. It was so embarrassing.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

No. Maybe in elementary school. Teachers hated me because I wouldn't suck up or raise my hand.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes. Frequently. I wasn't, though. At least not in the way the phrase is typically employed... I never sucked up... or even interacted with most of them at all, really, unless I absolutely couldn't avoid it. Teachers just really liked me because I was quiet, did my work without hassle, and they assumed I was smart. It's quite probable I was given preferential treatment on occasion. But I never went out of my way to court or ask for it. 

Still made kids who already irrationally hated me hate me more, though...

:stu

What can ya do?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

One of my teachers dressed up as me for Halloween. True story.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Only after school in her bedroom 
LOL . 


No seriously never , I hated school I caused a lot of trouble , I skipped a lot and got kicked out a lot . 
They hated me and I hated them with their bossy we know it all you must obey and conform attitudes , *** holes . 

Thing is teachers have never left school if you think about it . 

School then uni /college then back to school to preach , no actual real life experience which is what they are meant to prepare you for ,ha what a joke 

I left early and never looked back and still today I dislike teachers .


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Yep. I was one of those "weird" kids who actually liked school and wanted to do my best. I really disliked other kids who screwed around or didn't pay attention. So I was pretty much always the teacher's pet. 

But then I had a tendency to stay close to authority figures in any setting, even outside of school.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Tetragammon said:


> Yep. I was one of those "weird" kids who actually liked school and wanted to do my best. I really disliked other kids who screwed around or didn't pay attention. So I was pretty much always the teacher's pet.
> 
> But then I had a tendency to stay close to authority figures in any setting, even outside of school.


Hmm yes same here. I always got annoyed by other students in the class chatting too much and not paying attention to lectures. Somehow students who are already quiet are automatically attentive and teachers favor any students who have these attitudes. I don't get how they still call us their pets even when we refuse to participate with other students in groups. Yeah same here, while at the same time fearing authority figures I had no reason to fear them as they already liked me to the point of having me as their pet. But from being a teachers pet I also became other authority figures' pet like parents or psychologists/doctors. That means other authority figures will like us too because of our respectful attitudes and our ability to be quiet and listen! It sort of grows on you.

That should be seen as a good thing. I think the students who chat too much during lectures and refuse to pay attention are rather anti social (breaking rules of society). No wonder no teacher wants them to be their pet. So students like us who became teachers pets must also do good in school since we're so innately quiet and attentive. I guess teachers enjoy having control of their students so they get a good grasp with us since we're so easily manipulated unlike the other students who refuse to pay attention and can't shut up. Ahh, my parent's beating must've made me a good apple in the end.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

nope.... during my early years i was the trouble maker, one that suffered ADD, and also due to my mom teaching me some stuff eralier, i kinda always finished work before others... so teacher where yelling at me to stay put all the time... then i became just the guy that bursted in shenanigans from time to time..... and at college.. it became the quiet one...and at university i became a "ninja"... the unseen one, sitted as far back as posible and hid behind my backpack, i hated to participate in class and even more on team expositions.......


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Occasionally, but only because I was quiet and had some scholastic aptitude and not because I had the charm and motivation that makes a good teacher's pet. I was much too shy and unsocialized to really shine in a teacher's approval and seek it shamelessly.


----------



## arntk519 (Jun 24, 2009)

I wasn't called teachers pet, but I was always the student who would rather befriend the teachers because I felt like I was more mature than every other kid in school. As far as I was concerned, everyone else was smoking, drinking, sneaking out of the house, cursing, partying, getting pregnant at a young age, etc etc etc...and I was the goody-goody. I was way too good to even be seen with people my own age.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Never. None of my teachers liked me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## MamaBearJ (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes, yes I was. From elementary school to probably about Gr 10 all my friends made fun of me for this and I would actually get questions wrong on purpose to avoid being praised by the teacher. See, friend who barely skates by with crappy grades and terrible attitude? I'm just like you!


----------



## Tumblr1 (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't know if it's considered a teachers pet, but that's what the students around me told me I am. Unfortunately, it was never intentional, and I hated it. It always seemed like my teachers wanted to pay close attention to ME specifically. It makes me anxious. Like am I doing something wrong? I never even raise my hand. So I appear slow? Anxious? Am I staring off into space all the time??


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

No I got called way worse.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I've always been a teacher's pet but it got way worse after special ed.


----------

